# Bike snobs



## Dimension (Sep 11, 2012)

I just got home from my weekly trail ride with my 15 year old Mongoose Maneuver DX 3.1 (1998). I figured that I'll ride it as long as it can while saving for the mountain bike that I really like. As old as my bike is, yes it is heavy and yes it doesn't have a suspension fork but it still is able to handle my local trail.
However, there are bike snobs every time I hit the trail. Some, you can read from their looks and others would whisper to others "that is not a real mountain bike" or something like that. At first I ignore them and enjoy my ride, now it's getting annoying because it's happening every time I hit the trail. Now I feel like holding my passion until I get a real mountain bike. I know I should not be affected by what other people say but now I do.

This is not my bike, but this is what it looks like.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

Screw 'em. Ride that thing!


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you have fun riding?

... that's all that matters.


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

I say ride it! Nothing is worse than being smoked by someone on a 15+ yr old bike when your riding a higher quality bike.... (You can guess how I know this) while not a snob, I got luck and fell into my current bike which I do not yet deserve. Otherwise I would be with ya riding a 20+ yr old bike.
Keep riding and smile... It keeps them guessing 


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm still riding my 13 year old FS URT (yes URT) with the V-Brakes (yes, V-brakes) and I know the snob look already. It ranges from contemptuous ("Ewww keep that away from me") to sympathy ("Poor guy...I have extra crackers just in case you're hungry) ") to thankful ("Thanks for making my bike look good beside yours"). 

As long as it doesn't make sounds like creaking joints, ghost shifting, crunch shifting, BB knocking and brake grinding, you can pretty much bike under the snob radar.


----------



## BodySnatcher (Aug 19, 2012)

Not surprised you get comments riding that pile of junk.

As said above,let them say or think whatever they like.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

The best payback sometimes is dropping them on a hill or better yet, starting a friendly conversation while dropping them on a hill. Kill them with kindness and ride the hell out of that Goose!


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

I love seeing guys (and girls for that matter) riding older, sometimes beat-up bikes on the trails. Shows a passion for the sport that a lot of bike snobs will probably never have.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I remember the time when this guy showed up for a ride:










He was the most skilled rider of the bunch we had that day, and cleared the pile of rocks where all the rest of us had to walk.
I don't think that is what he usually rides on trails, though.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Why should cycling be any different from any other hobby or activity? What you don't know is they were eyeing your bike thinking that they would love to make an SS out of it. lol


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Quit being so sensitive...what do you care what other folks think? If you are happy riding your bike, ride your bike. Like it or not, cycling is a gear-driven sport and lots of folks are passionate about their gear.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

Did you here people making comments about your bike, or is that just what you think they were doing? Most people don't give a damn what someone else is riding, unless you show up on a group ride on a bike that looks like it is just ready to break. Maybe you are just a little too self conscious about your bike. 

I think this board needs a place for people to go whine about other people..... definitely not a passion post.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Man don't even let those tards eat at you. I am riding a GF from 98, and have been traveling living off my rig since 2004 in Europe. Broke everything at least twice by now but the frame. Just last year I started shopping around for a new rig and still have not bought one yet. 

Just have fun, if these tards get in your way then blow through them, if you hit someone then **** happens.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't think you were getting the "bike snob" look, I think you were getting the "that dude's going to kill himself because his stem and seatpost are way above the minimum insertion line" look.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

That "look" was concern for your safety and well being.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

bugger em, as long as you are out there and having fun that is the most important thing.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Whiner passion? Man up and move on.


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

mbmb65 said:


> Whiner passion? Man up and move on.


Sorry OP, but i sort of agree with mbmb65...

On a related note, I see threads similar to this one occasionally on this forum and i sometimes wonder; are other riders really ****-talking these "crap" bikes, or are the owners of said bikes a little paranoid what others think?

I know there are *******s out there, but i can recall soooo few in my brief 5 years of singletrack riding, and i havent run into anyone trash-talking really.


----------



## boo radley (Jun 26, 2013)

shenny88 said:


> I know there are *******s out there, but i can recall soooo few in my brief 5 years of singletrack riding, and i havent run into anyone trash-talking really.


In fairness to the OP, this happens "_every time I hit the trail_." Which makes one wonder....

"Hey, what do you think of my bike?"

(group of riders at trail head): "Uh, cool...Ride hard, man...."

"You know what you're looking at? This is a Maneuver DX three-point-one. Mongoose. Guess what year?"

(group) "Uh...don't know, man. Looks kinda ol--"

"*YOU GODD*M SNOBS! EVERY TIME I HIT THE TRAIL...*."


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

I still have my 91' Trek 830 Antelope. It was collecting dust for a few years because of a broken shifter. Then one day I spent $30 fr a ss conversion kit. Best money spent mt biking. I had a few comments but most of them old school with many mentioning that they used to have that bike or similar one. Many wished they never got rid of theirs.

Remember one ride at Long Cane (SC) and yes I was the slowest rider but at the end of the ride two of the riders realized I was riding not just a heavy rigid bike but also a single speed. Earned some respect from them that day.

I d have two other bikes now besides the Antelope but i still take her out some times. Ride your own ride and have fun.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> I don't think you were getting the "bike snob" look, I think you were getting the "that dude's going to kill himself because his stem and seatpost are way above the minimum insertion line" look.


As soon as I saw the OP's photo, I thought hopefully he buys a new bike that fits.

As far as riding an old beat up bike and passing a new bike: I think I provide this joy to some guy that rides a mid 90s Trek, wears a yellow jersey, and pedals his biggest gear at about 50 rpm. I live near a park with a bunch of single track trails. The park also has an 8 foot wide gravel hiking trail that circles a lake. After I ride the single track, I leisurely ride around the park on the hiking trail. Nearly every evening, said guy passes me (i ride a rip 9 rdo). I imagine it brings hims joy as he passes me.


----------



## Crash Gordon (Jul 2, 2013)

I can't speak for you but I'm going to ride what I want and if others don't like it that's cool because I'm not asking them to pay for it.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

brianW. said:


> I still have my 91' Trek 830 Antelope. It was collecting dust for a few years because of a broken shifter. Then one day I spent $30 fr a ss conversion kit. Best money spent mt biking. I had a few comments but most of them old school with many mentioning that they used to have that bike or similar one. Many wished they never got rid of theirs.
> 
> Remember one ride at Long Cane (SC) and yes I was the slowest rider but at the end of the ride two of the riders realized I was riding not just a heavy rigid bike but also a single speed. Earned some respect from them that day.
> 
> ...


Wow, that's an impossibly long crank arm.


----------



## brianW. (Nov 15, 2010)

Gundam168 said:


> Wow, that's an impossibly long crank arm.


It is the original 180mm. Same as my other bikes. Might be the angle of the shot.


----------



## dickeydoo (May 11, 2007)

Some of those people are prolly looking at your kickstand.


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

beat em up


----------



## capoz77 (Sep 14, 2006)

in life you neednt worry what others think, chances are you'll never see them again. 

I kind of like the fact your making use of an old bike as opposed to chucking it, I take my old 1990 Swchinn Moab hardtail out sometimes, I get a massive sense of job satisfaction from still using her. 

One of my riding partners has an old steel raleigh too, weighs an absolute ton but its great its still in use in my eyes.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been riding 20+ years. My bike is expensive enough for me to be embarrassed admitting just how much i spent on it.

If i saw you on that bike at the trail head or even a mile down the trail i would assume you were doing one of your first real mtb rides. I wouldnt say **** to you, why would i? Everyone starts somewhere.

If i saw you 8 miles deep plugging away i would have nothing but admiration for you. I would still assume you were relatively new to mtn biking. I might piss you off by passing you at a good clip... but there would be no crap talking about your bike. 

If YOU passed ME on the trail on that bike? THEN you would get an ear full from me. I would follow behind you cheering enthusiastically until your bike disintegrated underneath you. I would stop and tell you how bad ass you are and make sure you were ok, help you fix your bike if i could, give you a high five and ride off into the sunset with a great story to tell my friends.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

Throw it away and buy a violin. 

/thread


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

People are people.

Ride what you can afford and don't let it trouble you too much. Riding is about having fun. Don't let someone else take that from you.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

I too say ride and enjoy and do what makes you happy . 
Those of us that can't leave things alone would pull that kick stand and reflectors off..:but too each their own.


----------



## Mordock (Jan 9, 2012)

Yea, screw them. Just enjoy ridiag!

When I see someone on a FS "Wal-Mart/Target" bike, I just think awesome... you know what a mountain bike is meant for... tear it up yo.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I am a bike snob who sometimes thinks that about some bikes, but I don't say anything about the bike if the person riding it is anywhere near. Are you sure they are saying stuff about your bike?


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

A blue bike?!! yeah I would tease you. Blue is the slowest color on the trails. 


Ride hard and have fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## disgustipated (Apr 29, 2006)

Not if I"m there


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mazukea said:


> A blue bike?!! yeah I would tease you. Blue is the slowest color on the trails.
> 
> Ride hard and have fun. :thumbsup:


I have a blue bike too, and it is a 2013 Cobia.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

Don't listen to em. Ride it till it falls apart!


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I wish I had my first MTB to ride once and a while, a few yours older than yours , still fun to ride, that's all that matters. 


When you upgrade, convert it to a hybred road bike.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm sure it couldn't be any worse than these Tibetan bikes...


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

Gundam168 said:


> I'm sure it couldn't be any worse than these Tibetan bikes...
> 
> View attachment 832335


You mean "Chinese bikes"?


----------



## NYsurfer (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a surfers perspective on equipment: it's all about the ride, not what you ride.

Go Ride, Ride hard, have fun, f¥€k the haters.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

mbmb65 said:


> You mean "Chinese bikes"?


Yup. Made in China, used in Tibet.


----------



## kpnc2001 (Oct 21, 2012)

Know the feeling.....
I ride with Troy Lee Upper Body protection and an '04 Cannondale 26"er...

get comments about the body protection (have a job that wouldn't allow it, cannot afford time off work with broken ribs) 

I LOVE my Cannondale ( would love a 29'er, but I ride to the fullest on my 26'er and can't see buying a new bike if I love mine)

Like the first response, I say "screw em"


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

Our riding group ranges from $10k worth of cannondale, to my Trek EX9, to a couple of guys that ride older GT's and what not they bought used for $50 to a guy that rides an old, worn out, Next from Walmart. The guy riding the next from Walmart is faster than me on $4k worth of top of the line bike, with all upgraded componentry. Our group is not judgmental of other bikers with lower grade bikes than ours. That's stupid!! We want to see other guys coming out and getting a feel for the ride, getting good, then deciding it's worth spending car money on a bicycle.


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Gundam168 said:


> Yup. Made in China, used in Tibet.


Thats how the Chinese are able to catch and kill the monks so easy. They sold them the bikes.


----------



## Chad_M (Jul 11, 2013)

The more I ride, it is about doing more with less. Get really good on your old bike, and you will be miles ahead VS being a novice on a 5k$ bike. 

I ride a 18yo rigid Marin, now with 1x8 gearing, and have a blast. You can always invest in new tires, and stripping uneeded parts off. It will feel like a new bike, even if you only spend $100.


Chad


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

Its 90% rider and 10% the bike. Anyone who cops an attitude or thinks they're superior hasn't been riding long or isnt a good rider themselves. I find the most kitted out guys are usually the ones with the least skills, so I wouldn't worry what people think as you will never see them again. We all start somewhere, and i give more props to somebody who would ride a beater bike on a singletrack.


----------



## mbmb65 (Jan 13, 2004)

kpnc2001 said:


> Know the feeling.....
> I ride with Troy Lee Upper Body protection and an '04 Cannondale 26"er...
> 
> get comments about the body protection (have a job that wouldn't allow it, cannot afford time off work with broken ribs)
> ...


Well damn. With that get up, I reckon you deserve a little ribbing.


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

The only 'bad' bike is one that isn't ridden.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

" yes it is heavy and yes it doesn't have a suspension fork "

that's when you call them wimps for needing a light bike with suspension 

A post I made on one of the FJ Cruiser forums about Jeep owners but the same principle applies..

" I don't care what you drive, just as long as you help my ass out if I need it. Because ethics and morals are what defines ones self, If you happen to be a Jeep, Hummer, dodge or[enter manufacturer here] and tell me my FJ is a piece of crap, when I'm driving past you on the trail and you are broken down I just might be the only one left to pull your ass out. Now I could be an a$$, laugh at you and keep on driving but there is no integrity in that. Morals would have me dragging your broken car off a mountain and ethically won't be making fun of you in front of your face for being a tool earlier in the day. So, always be kind because you never know who it might be saving you. As far as the topic at hand, I like the comfy ride my FJ provides over my buddies Wranglers and Charokee and It gets slightly better gas millage. As far as capability regrading say the top ends of the Wrangler, Xterra and FJ, you have to base each vehicles capability as they come off the showroom floor because anyone with 2 hands and mechanical skills or a pocket full of money to pay someone can modify a vehicle to go to their desired locations. For the Wrenglers (both 2 and 4 door) compared to the xterra, and FJ, the only off the showroom floor model that is more "capable" would be the Rubicon models. As for the other top end 4x4 optioned I believe each are as capable as the other and each brings their own strengths and weakness to the trail and the road that takes them there. "


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Ride further away from trailhead. Nobody there to judge.


----------



## kpnc2001 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yea, but I got the ribbing from a guy wearing a "Captain America" jersey..


----------



## jimPacNW (Feb 26, 2013)

Most people who've been riding a while have seen enough good riders on old bikes that they won't say anything, and wouldn't say anything anyway, - most of us have had bikes that we might not be proud of today. I'd like to submit the word 'Snoobs' (if it hasn't been made up already, combining snob and noob. those are the guys I like to drop with my old crappy bike.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Look, nobody likes looking at cheap, crappy bikes but I don't think their owners should be discriminated against. At my main local trail the US Forest Service requires the owners of cheap bikes to throw them deep into the woods and pretend they are hikers when anybody approaches on a real mountain bike. 

They actually require them to throw their nine-dollar Bell Dora the Explorer helmet into the wood after the bike and mutter anti-mountain biking epithets until the real mountain biker passes.

I think that's unfair so I've asked that the policy be reviewed. I suggested they set aside a day or two a month for crappy bikes to ride without restrictions.

The forest service laughed at this at first. Since most people on cheap bikes struggle to get even a few miles from the trailhead a whole day seemed excessive to them but I think they got the general idea.

I'm nothing if not a problem solver.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ailuropoda said:


> Since most people on cheap bikes struggle to get even a few miles from the trailhead


Yeah but it cuts down on the number of helicopter rides.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Just ride by pull off some serious move and never look at them, they will know your kung foo is strong. Seriously it don't matter what you ride, I see so many spandex clad people riding 6k bikes who have no idea wtf they are doing but they re having fun trying to do what ever they do. I don't care I will still stop and help them if they have a break down or need some handling advice, like sell the bike LOL just kidding.


----------



## Solo-Rider (Sep 15, 2013)

Ailuropoda said:


> Look, nobody likes looking at cheap, crappy bikes but I don't think their owners should be discriminated against. At my main local trail the US Forest Service requires the owners of cheap bikes to throw them deep into the woods and pretend they are hikers when anybody approaches on a real mountain bike.
> 
> They actually require them to throw their nine-dollar Bell Dora the Explorer helmet into the wood after the bike and mutter anti-mountain biking epithets until the real mountain biker passes.
> 
> ...


LOL that's too funny.


----------



## Phiu-x (Mar 23, 2010)

Stripes said:


> It's the rider not the bike. Go ride.  let em hate. Not your problem.


This. And usually, bike snob are easy to outride.


----------



## ryantrek (Jul 30, 2013)

I would take a moment to find someone on a nicer bike than theirs, and point out to them that their bike is crap compared to that guys. Remember, this world is filled with numerous people, with different socio-economic status, and different levels of abilities in life... read... there is always someone better. I try not to judge, because while I'm laughing at someone for having a cheap bike, my buddy can laugh at my lowly $4200 bike whilst sitting upon his $10k bike. There's always someone better out there. Don't let it bother you!!


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

ryantrek said:


> I would take a moment to find someone on a nicer bike than theirs, and point out to them that their bike is crap compared to that guys. Remember, this world is filled with numerous people, with different socio-economic status, and different levels of abilities in life... read... there is always someone better. I try not to judge, because while I'm laughing at someone for having a cheap bike, my buddy can laugh at my lowly $4200 bike whilst sitting upon his $10k bike. There's always someone better out there. Don't let it bother you!!


The proper point when you can start laughing in somebody's face for a being a poseur, and an idiot who spends too much on gear but can't ride it is when his bike is more expensive than yours.

Everybody with a cheaper bike is a loser, who does not and can not appreciate performance.

It is really that simple. The only problem is when you yourself have multiple bikes of drastically different cost. Drives me nuts and I cant stop arguing with myself.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Axe said:


> Everybody with a cheaper bike is a loser, who does not and can not appreciate performance.
> 
> .


You really think this?
I ride around 2K bikes I do not consider them cheap and I do appreciate the more exspensive bikes, as I pass them I say "nice bike"


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

This isn't a bike story, but it does pertain to the "snob" part. When I'm not biking, I'm a huge bass fisherman. I came across a guy (through a friend) and he asked what kind of boat I had. I told him it was a 1999 Ranger 518 and he just started putting it down. How its too small, engine isn't big enough, its too old and how can I fish off that boat. Anyways, he joined us on a trip to Clear Lake one time and by the afternoon, I was the one laughing. He shows up in his Hummer H2 with a brand spanking new 22ft Ranger boat ($70k) and with all the top end fishing equipment. My equipment is no slouch but this guy just overdid it. But...this is why I was laughing...

1) We all met up and decided to head up together (5 of us), all towing our own boats. So he left with us but got there 30 minutes after us because he had to put gas in his Hummer twice. He was still talking trash about my boat, saying how small it was and making an excuse. Saying thats why I didn't have to fill up my truck even though my friend was towing a 21 footer and didn't have to fill up. 

2) Most importantly, he didn't catch one fish. He didn't know how to find the fish, let alone catch them, so he kept following everyone around with his boat. He followed me a few times and even fished in the same area where I must of pulled like 7 fish out of (small ones) and he still came out with zilch. He asked me what I was using and I just responded "you should figure it out pro"

So my point, let those snobs talk all they want. Just because they ride an expensive ass bike doesn't mean they're a better rider. Don't let it bother you. Its not the bike, its what you do on that bike that counts.


----------



## 8iking VIIking (Dec 20, 2012)

Shakester said:


> This isn't a bike story, but it does pertain to the "snob" part. When I'm not biking, I'm a huge bass fisherman. I came across a guy (through a friend) and he asked what kind of boat I had. I told him it was a 1999 Ranger 518 and he just started putting it down. How its too small, engine isn't big enough, its too old and how can I fish off that boat. Anyways, he joined us on a trip to Clear Lake one time and by the afternoon, I was the one laughing. He shows up in his Hummer H2 with a brand spanking new 22ft Ranger boat ($70k) and with all the top end fishing equipment. My equipment is no slouch but this guy just overdid it. But...this is why I was laughing...
> 
> 1) We all met up and decided to head up together (5 of us), all towing our own boats. So he left with us but got there 30 minutes after us because he had to put gas in his Hummer twice. He was still talking trash about my boat, saying how small it was and making an excuse. Saying thats why I didn't have to fill up my truck even though my friend was towing a 21 footer and didn't have to fill up.
> 
> ...


This happens to me a lot! I love going to the cleaning shack with more fish than the guys in $80,000 boats.

I do all my fishing from shore or my kayak

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

I just had a mind f*ck thinking about all the different ways people overcompensate. From people buying higher tech equipment to make up for experience and skill, to people ranting about them and using experience and skill to make up for lower tech equipment, to people pointing out overcompensation, to all the other point of views posted...


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Shakester said:


> This isn't a bike story, but it does pertain to the "snob" part. When I'm not biking, I'm a huge bass fisherman. I came across a guy (through a friend) and he asked what kind of boat I had. I told him it was a 1999 Ranger 518 and he just started putting it down. How its too small, engine isn't big enough, its too old and how can I fish off that boat. Anyways, he joined us on a trip to Clear Lake one time and by the afternoon, I was the one laughing. He shows up in his Hummer H2 with a brand spanking new 22ft Ranger boat ($70k) and with all the top end fishing equipment. My equipment is no slouch but this guy just overdid it. But...this is why I was laughing...
> 
> 1) We all met up and decided to head up together (5 of us), all towing our own boats. So he left with us but got there 30 minutes after us because he had to put gas in his Hummer twice. He was still talking trash about my boat, saying how small it was and making an excuse. Saying thats why I didn't have to fill up my truck even though my friend was towing a 21 footer and didn't have to fill up.
> 
> ...


Guy like that can be out fished with an inner tube from a rig a trotline. Seen many of them back in the day, game warden would speak with them briefly and move on to my old 9 foot Jon boat. Asked the warden one day after fishing what he says to those city folks before getting to me every time. He said he only asks them what they caught and believes them that they caught nothing because they showed up to burn gas and folks like me showed up to harvest.

Get these kind in every sport from War to Fishing, down range my team and I would call them kind FOBITS or Gucci Gear Queers.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I don't think its ranting over someone who buys 10K bike and talks down to those who can't afford one.I could care less what you ride, my group of friends we all ride a huge selction of bikes at all price ranges and we all have a blast but no one talks down to anyone abouth their bike, well maybe in our circle but its just ball busting.
There is no compensating for lack of skill, if you have no skill a 10K bike is not going to save your ass. there is no traction control or anti locking brakes or air bags just you your bike and the skills you have are all that you can count on. That 23 lbs carbon dream bike is not going to reach out and pull your ass from the aybss when you get in over your head.


----------



## rachmak (Jul 1, 2013)

i used to ride an old mid-90's HT. The last few years, I kept on saying to myself that "I need a new bike" every time I got passed. One day, I had a fall and broke the rear derailleur so instead of spending the few bucks to fix it, I liquidated the bike on craigslist (to some really lucky guy). I went out and spent $1700 on a 29er FS bike and realized that I wasn't that much faster or enjoying my rides that much more than when I was clunking around my older bike. 

While I don't have any regrets buying my new bike, I do miss having that old clunker and I realize that the joy of mountain biking is "when" and "where" you ride, not "what" you ride.


----------



## tooclosetosee (Aug 2, 2011)

You could be in my situation and feel embarrassed by your bike in the opposite direction. 

I bought a 2013 Epic Comp Carbon last year with Roval Control SL wheels. It was a really nice bike for me. Probably too good of a bike for me for my level of riding. However, I had/have the money, mountain biking is my only hobby, so why not. I loved that bike. 

A month ago I got a crack around the bottom bracket and got the frame replaced with a 2013 SWorks Epic. Now, every time I ride it all I feel is people thinking to themselves, "Look at that schmuck riding an SWORKS". I get over it pretty quick though. :smilewinkgrin:

I started mountain biking on my wal-mart XR-75 mongoose, and rode that for about 6 months so I know how that feels, and it got me into the sport. I honestly didn't care what others thought and at the time thought people were crazy for spending more than $1000 on a bike. 

The only thing I will make snarky comments about or give people a funny look for on the trail is if I see someone mountain biking without a helmet. It doesn't matter if you have $100 or $10,000 in between your legs.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

tooclosetosee said:


> You could be in my situation and feel embarrassed by your bike in the opposite direction.
> 
> I bought a 2013 Epic Comp Carbon last year with Roval Control SL wheels. It was a really nice bike for me. Probably too good of a bike for me for my level of riding. However, I had/have the money, mountain biking is my only hobby, so why not. I loved that bike.
> 
> ...


I will be honest, when I see guys on new sworks bikes, I am usually just jealous that they have that much disposable income. I enjoy all bikes that I ride.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not knocking on those guys with nice bikes. If you can afford one, then by all means get one. If they really want one, then its their money. Just don't look down on the people that can't afford a bike like yours. I have a friend that just bought a brand new Ibis Mojo HD and I ride with him all time. By bike is no cheapie, but he knows I want a new bike but he keeps telling me how much he likes my bike. He knows I can't afford one and he's finding a way to help me save money which I'm down for.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

On the other hand, shame is a natural emotion and if it leads people to get their crappy bikes off the trail then I say it's a good thing. You can't help only being able to afford a crappy bike but you can certainly help not inflicting it on the rest of us.


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Plus people with crappy bikes miss out on the most important part of mountain biking: the parking lot posing.


----------



## C.P. (Sep 17, 2005)

Ya dont have to go very far (not even outside of this website) to find bike snobs. I posted pictures and a spec in one of the manufacturer forums of my new bike (looking for some camaraderie) and someone behind their hate-keyboard went after my my tire setup...sad


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

I've seen this same discussion on many websites, Funny how the replies are usually the same, no matter the subject matter.

Also funny is how it goes from "who is having fun" to "who is better". This one took awhile to get there, but it usually ends up in the same place.

It comes up so often, that I really can't believe either side, the snubbee or the snubber...

I fish & hunt around Clear Lake, and I know lots of guys with $70,000 rigs that do very well there, very well.

I know Charles Schwab is in excellent hunter, even on the days when he has to fly in from LA in his jet copter on short notice. And yeah, he's kinda a snob when it comes to his hobbies...

I know that a properly tuned $4000 bow, in the hands of the right shooter, cannot be beaten by a cheaper bow, in the hands of that same shooter. I've seen many try...

Having fun? Sure, non-issue, snobs are off base.

Skills? Good equipment can be a big deal. Add skills, and you can be winning...

mudhen


----------



## MarcT (Jun 9, 2008)

C.P. said:


> Ya dont have to go very far (not even outside of this website) to find bike snobs. I posted pictures and a spec in one of the manufacturer forums of my new bike (looking for some camaraderie) and someone behind their hate-keyboard went after my my tire setup...sad


Weight weenie section on this website is exactly like this....look at all the red marks under my name :skep: That's from a simple reply in the weight weenies section of this website....and I got them from snobs that I know I can ride better than, and that face to face I am 100% certain I could pound the crap out of. :thumbsup:


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

The rep feature is the way e bullies can anonymously attack you without fear of reprisal. I wish it didnt exist...


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

nightops said:


> The rep feature is the way e bullies can anonymously attack you without fear of reprisal. I wish it didnt exist...


It isn't anonymous anymore.

I thought I ended this thread a long time ago with my advice to just throw the damn bike away and buy a violin... oh well, carry on.


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

Ah yea i just checked that- thanks for the positive! maybe i'm bitter because i dont have enough green...


----------

